# Optician Jobs



## cardenden (Jan 25, 2010)

I folks, Ive secured my job and now the wife is applying for jobs so she can join me.

She works as a dispensing optician in the uk and has just graduated with her Bsc and FBDO diploma.

She has been trying to make contact with the correct employment agency or indeed companies, but has had very little success.

Does ANYONE know where she should be looking?


----------

